# brasse la passe à Thanase



## Mandarinka

*brasse la passe à Thanase*

J'ai rencontré cette phrase dans une chanson. Je me suis déjà cassée la tête!!!  Aidez-moi svp!


----------



## Magnanime

Il nous faudrait le texte de la chanson, parce que je ne comprends pas non plus.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Mandarinka et bienvenue sur ce forum ! 

Il faut sûrement chercher du côté de chez Nico (Québec) : c'est une chanson de Daniel Lavoie (la danse du smatte). 
Extrait :


> Hé man, whatta show, oh
> Brasse, brasse la passe à Thanase
> Fini mon numéro
> J'veux pas d'tomates


----------



## Nicomon

On m'a appelée? 

Eh bien malheureusement, je ne suis pas certaine de comprendre non plus... et par ailleurs, je ne me souviens pas de cette chanson.

_*T*hanase_ est à mon avis le prénom de quelqu'un, ou une déformation de l'ancien prénom _Athanase_. 

Mais « _brasse la passe_ » n'est pas une expression qui m'est familière. 

Ici on dit «_ brasser les cartes_ », dans le sens de les battre avant de les distribuer... mais ça ne colle pas au texte. 

_Brasser_ peut aussi signifier _secouer_, mais ça ne marche pas avec _passe_. 

Daniel Lavoie est franco-manitobain. Il s'agit peut-être d'une expression régionale du Manitoba? 

*Edit :* À mon tour de te souhaiter la bienvenue sur le forum, Mandarinka.


----------



## Mandarinka

KaRiNe_Fr , Nicomon merci de me répondre
Thanase c'est le prénom de père de D.L. En fait je mets le texte en russe. Et cette phrase c'est la seule que personne n'a traduit. A mon avis cette phrase n'est pas très importante dans le texte. Mais je veux quand même la comprendre. Je ne veux pas m'adresser directement à Mr Lavoie


----------



## polytropos

On retrouve le mot "passe" dans la chanson: "Une belle passe de guitare et un beau solo". Or, on pourrait supposer que "passe" est une forme colloquiale utilisée par les musiciens pour le "passage": fragment, extrait, partie d' une œuvre [Petit Robert 1979], éventuellement une intro, un solo etc d' une chanson. "Brasse" pourrait être l' imp. du v. brasser (remuer, melanger, macerer), ici dans le sens figuratif improvisé de répéter, jouer avec grand soin, s' appliquer. Bref, on pourrait envisager une interprétation telle que "applique-toi à jouer le solo, intro de Thanase (composé par, dedié à, qui jouait, qui aimait Thanase .) J' ai l' impression qu' en russe, le th se prononce f. Thanase sonne plutôt comme le diminutif du nom grec Athanasios (ou en fr. Athanase, comme il a été déjà dit). Bref, rien de sur.

Bonne suite de recherche


----------



## pointvirgule

polytropos said:


> On retrouve le mot "passe" dans la chanson: "Une belle passe de guitare et un beau solo". Or, on pourrait supposer que "passe" est une forme colloquiale utilisée par les musiciens pour le "passage"


Oui, je confirme. Et une _passe _qui _brasse_, c'est un passage qui « défonce », qui est endiablé. Le vers est vraisemblablement un clin d'œil de DL à son paternel, Athanase.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci, pv.  Voilà qui est bien clair... et que j'ai peut-être perdu une occasion de me taire, hier soir.


----------



## LV4-26

Même s'il est possible de tirer une signification de ce vers, il semble relativement clair que l'auteur a un peu sacrifié le sens à l'allitération.


----------



## Mandarinka

Merci pour vos réponses 
Quand même j'ai posé la question à DL  Et voila il m'a dit que la passe à Thanasse c'était lui-même et qu'il se moque de lui et c'est tout  

à *pointvirgule*: j'avais quelques interprétations du "smatte"... enfin je suis venue à conclusion que c'était une personne qui fait son intéressant lorsque en ayant vu l'interprétation par Pelletier et Mervil je dirais qu'il s'agissait d'un pinguin


----------



## Nicomon

Comme je l'ai écrit plus haut, je ne connaissais pas cette chanson. Mais je suis perplexe.
Si _la passe à Thanase_, c'est lui-même, et qu'on sait qu'Athanase est le prénom de son père... _passe_ serait une drôle de façon de dire_ fils_? 
Il ne voulait pas plutôt dire que le «_ smatte_ » du titre, c'est lui?

Bref, je préférais l'explication de pv d'un « passage qui défonce ».


----------



## pointvirgule

Thanase a fait « la passe » à sa femme et ça a donné Daniel... 

La possibilité d'un double sens n'est pas à rejeter, c'est tout-à-fait dans l'esprit du folklore c.-f. 
Mais, comme LV4 l'a dit, c'est une allitération avant tout.


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> Thanase a fait « la passe » à sa femme et ça a donné Daniel...
> 
> La possibilité d'un double sens n'est pas à rejeter, c'est tout à fait dans l'esprit du folklore c.-f.


 J'avoue ne pas avoir pensé à ce genre de « passe ». Ça me semble un peu capilotracté, mais bon... pourquoi pas. 


> Mais, comme LV4 l'a dit, c'est une allitération avant tout.


  Bien d'accord.


----------



## Mandarinka

pointvirgule said:


> Thanase a fait « la passe » à sa femme et ça a donné Daniel...



C'est juste ce que je me suis imaginée  Je traduirais "la passe" plutôt comme successeur, héritier ou descendant


----------



## paroles123

Mandarinka said:


> C'est juste ce que je me suis imaginée  Je traduirais "la passe" plutôt comme successeur, héritier ou descendant



Vous avez raison, Mandarinka, quelqu'un d'autre a demandé à M. Lavoie ces question autrefois et lui a  expliqué que ça veut dire "le descendant de Thanase" .


----------



## Paradiddle

Athanas étant le nom de son père, Daniel Lavoie était parfois surnomé "Thanas" par ses collègues musiciens. Une passe est un agencement musical telle une passe de drums ou une passe de piano. Ca brasse veut dire un rythme entrainant. La passe à Thanas fait référence à une passe de piano de Daniel Lavoie un peu comme le riff au debut de la chanson " La danse du smatte ". En gros ca veut dire une bout de la chanson qui est entrainant et est suivi d'une passe de piano.


----------



## Locape

Bienvenue, *Paradiddle * ! Apparemment, il y a deux interprétations de 'passe' en français québécois, 'descendant', 'héritier' ou 'agencement musical', 'passage' d'un morceau. Il semblerait que Daniel Lavoie ait répondu dans une interview qu'il s'agissait du premier sens (post #15)...


----------

